# Updates



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

7/12/04 
-- Unanswered threads link added on column on left side homepage for board wide use.

-- Unanswered threads link added under each forum section for searching just for that forum.

-- Who's online today added.

7/13/04
-- Download thread option has been added

-- Colored names have been added. They are as follows:
Mentors = Blue
Mod = Red
Super mod = Purple
Admin = Purple & Bold
TSF Supporter = Pink

-- Mod app has been installed.

-- Link to us hack as been added.

-- Stats have been added.

-- Warning system has been installed. Will be updated with more warnings soon. When you hit 10 warnings you will be banned for 14 days.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

What's a mod app?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

DumberDrummer said:


> What's a mod app?


Opppes, should be mentor app, a mentor application.


----------



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

How do you become a TSF Supporter? and if you do, your username should not be pink, it should be a different color.


----------



## numby (Jun 30, 2004)

> How do you become a TSF Supporter? and if you do, your username should not be pink, it should be a different color


 Donate!!! It is what keeps this place going... What's wrong with pink? It's just a color...


----------



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

How do I donate? That is why I was asking.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/announcement.php?f=68

If you wish to become a editor by doing articles, you can submit them through our CMS found at http://www.techsupportforum.com/articles

If you wish to donate money, there is a link on the main page that goes to http://www.techsupportforum.com/donate.php


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i still think the color of the username would be easier to see if the forum displayed it in a bold face.

i asked about that a while back, but i think that i said it all funky.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

What color is an editor?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

DumberDrummer said:


> What color is an editor?



Someone who has written three or more articles and they where published on our site. You can see the articles at http://www.techsupportforum.com/articles/


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

No, what color


----------



## KiddTech (Jul 18, 2002)

I believe its green.


----------

